# Bidding a Hospital



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

This has always been done in house by hospital maintenance people. This year they ask us to quote it and the cancer center right behind it. We are on good terms with them and do some of the grounds maintenance in the summer. They are looking for a seasonal price all inclusive, plow (15 to 20 times), salt (probably 40 times) and sidewalks (about 900'). We have the equipment and are familiar with big box stores and plenty of ins. I have a very good idea where I need to be for each place and am looking for a few opinions and any other advice.
http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=1375+n+main+st,+lapeer+mi+48446&submit=Go&r=e

http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=1295+barry+st,+lapeer+mi+48446&submit=Go&r=e


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Is it going to be a zero-tolerance site with 24/7 coverage? I also assume being a hospital you would need to be doing site checks for run off that is re-freezing and causing hazards?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

24/7 coverage as a hospital should be, the cancer center is 5 days 8-6 I believe and yes we check our accounts daily as needed.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice. If it wasn't so far away from us I'd try to steal it from you. 

Will they let you set up a salt bin on site?

And what kind of chem are they spec'ing for the helipad?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

TCLA;2036982 said:


> Nice. If it wasn't so far away from us I'd try to steal it from you.
> 
> Will they let you set up a salt bin on site?
> 
> And what kind of chem are they spec'ing for the helipad?


Our yard and salt bin isn't too far away, small town.

The helipad hasn't been discussed yet but I am sure it will be a calcium chloride blend bagged material.

Last year the maintenance people salted with all bagged material and a tailgate salter.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;2036986 said:


> Our yard and salt bin isn't too far away, small town.
> 
> The helipad hasn't been discussed yet but I am sure it will be a calcium chloride blend bagged material.
> 
> Last year the maintenance people salted with all bagged material and a tailgate salter.


You may want to think about using Liquid on the helipad to eliminate the potential issue with bagged material being sucked up by heli the turbine.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

The lot at the hospital looks pretty full of cars, has hauling out been discussed?

Guessing there not going to want to loose any parking spots.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

TKLAWN;2037001 said:


> The lot at the hospital looks pretty full of cars, has hauling out been discussed?
> 
> Guessing there not going to want to loose any parking spots.


X2

Our 2 hospital accounts aren't any different from Wal-Mart/24 hour retail, etc. When I bid the first one the first season, I was intimidated somewhat by the fact that it was a hospital but it went no differently than the WalMart we'd done 2 years already. Ours sometimes call for salt on a dry lot, or clear but still wet lot, no different from retail.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Fyi, be prepared to get called out to salt the last parking spot 2 miles away at 2am.
I always hear the stories like this all the time from our guys.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Good communication and cooperation is the key. The staff needs to park in a designated area after a snow day so you can tidy things up a day later.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

TCLA;2037036 said:


> Good communication and cooperation is the key. The staff needs to park in a designated area after a snow day so you can tidy things up a day later.


We try and do that now at both Meijers stores we do, get them to park in another area at shift change.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

TKLAWN;2037001 said:


> The lot at the hospital looks pretty full of cars, has hauling out been discussed?
> 
> Guessing there not going to want to loose any parking spots.


Hauling out has not been talked about and has not been an issue in the past.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;2037044 said:


> We try and do that now at both Meijers stores we do, get them to park in another area at shift change.


Wishful thinking...There is always an idiot or two that don't listen...Usally they drive "cummings" and are part of a Monarcy


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2037065 said:


> Wishful thinking...There is always an idiot or two that don't listen...Usally they drive "cummings" and are part of a Monarcy


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5;2037065 said:


> Wishful thinking...There is always an idiot or two that don't listen...Usally they drive "cummings" and are part of a Monarcy


You and Biff keep spelling it wrong, its malarkey not monarchy.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks like a nice account...One and only thing I know about Hospitals is they like to be serviced...My personal opinion is I would do them on a per push per app basis...If I was going to do a seasonal I would have to be atleast a 3 year deal..I would also pump up your salting number due to the fact they are gonna want you to be.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Looks to be a great gig. Just my opinion id add at least 10 salts to your number and be on the higher end of the plows. 24/7 needs to be baby sat


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Superior L & L;2037096 said:


> Looks to be a great gig. Just my opinion id add at least 10 salts to your number and be on the higher end of the plows. 24/7 needs to be baby sat


I think we figured it for 40 salts and bid it for 50, plus a little extra here and there. The biggest thing is they just want a good job. The guys that work there dont put much pride into snow removal.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Superior L & L;2037096 said:


> Looks to be a great gig. Just my opinion id add at least 10 salts to your number and be on the higher end of the plows. 24/7 needs to be baby sat


Pretty much said that above...But your the Expert..Better watch out Lapeer I see Superior making a cold call in the morning


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5;2037157 said:


> Pretty much said that above...But your the Expert..Better watch out Lapeer I see Superior making a cold call in the morning


Nothing like some friendly competition.
I think it makes us better.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;2037067 said:


> You and Biff keep spelling it wrong, its malarkey not monarchy.


Hey thanks for the correction Leper........


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Defcon 5;2037157 said:


> Pretty much said that above...But your the Expert..Better watch out Lapeer I see Superior making a cold call in the morning


I told him to quote 50/20 because my quotes going to be 45/15

Funny story about asks by for bidding input, about 4 years back a dude posted a lot he needed help bidding. It was a lot I'd been doing for about 10 years


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5;2037157 said:


> Pretty much said that above...But your the Expert..Better watch out Lapeer I see Superior making a cold call in the morning


Its funny you mention the cold call, I heard someone made a cold call up there today and got run out of there. Makes me wonder if they read this in secrecy. Glad I didn't put my numbers on here, wouldn't want someone to under bid my 20k and get it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Superior L & L;2037242 said:


> I told him to quote 50/20 because my quotes going to be 45/15
> 
> Funny story about asks by for bidding input, about 4 years back a dude posted a lot he needed help bidding. It was a lot I'd been doing for about 10 years


I hope you helped him out, give him some real good info.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

LapeerLandscape;2037319 said:


> I hope you helped him out, give him some real good info.


It was a post were he posted how long it would take and how much salt he thought he would use and asked for feed back . It's a 5 acre site and he was treating it like it was about 12 acres . Needless to say, we still have it


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

LapeerLandscape;2037314 said:


> Its funny you mention the cold call, I heard someone made a cold call up there today and got run out of there. Makes me wonder if they read this in secrecy. Glad I didn't put my numbers on here, wouldn't want someone to under bid my 20k and get it.


Yeah, they were pretty rude to me.

Geez....you'd think I was asking them for their first born. :waving:


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

TCLA;2037535 said:


> Yeah, they were pretty rude to me.
> 
> Geez....you'd think I was asking them for their first born. :waving:


Should have had your work boots like you were serious on and not your flip flops.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Even our sacred cow knows that I'm a very loyal Rocky Boot (Bear Claw flavor) wearer every day in, and every day out.

I sport flip flops and sandals on my down time no matter what the weather may be. I'm into comfort and ease, not style.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

At your age, comfort and ease are very important.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

TCLA;2037612 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Even our sacred cow knows that I'm a very loyal Rocky Boot (Bear Claw flavor) wearer every day in, and every day out.
> 
> I sport flip flops and sandals on my down time no matter what the weather may be. I'm into comfort and ease, not style.


You just keep teeing them up for Oomkes


----------

